# New Article: Newly Discovered Frog is World’s Smallest



## findi (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi All,

Please check out: Pea-Sized Frog is World’s Second-Smallest Vertebrate


“Two frog species recently discovered in southeastern New Guinea are smaller than any other 4-legged vertebrate. Within their pea-sized bodies, they pack a brain, lungs, heart, digestive system and most of the other organs that people have…simply astounding”.

Read article here:

World

Comments and questions appreciated, 

Thanks, Frank

Frank Indiviglio | Facebook

Twitter

Bio: That Pet Place welcomes Zoologist/Herpetologist Frank Indiviglio to That Reptile Blog | That Reptile Blog


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh man thats cool. Thanks!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Amazing, simply amazing! Isn't nature wonderful?


----------

